# I was promoted to Ikkyu last night



## Makalakumu (Mar 22, 2011)

My journey with Danzan Ryu has reached a benchmark.  I began training in DZR in 2002 in Minnesota and I found it a great complement for my karate training.  After breaking my collar bone and injuring my back with some falls, I took a hiatus from training in 2007.  When I moved to Hawaii in 2008, it just seemed right to continue to practice this art that grew up in Hawaii.  At my new dojo, I started over at white belt and now, in 2011, I find myself back where I was.  By the time 2012 rolls around, I will have put about ten years in the art.  That seems about right for a shodan test!


----------



## Mass (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## baron (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations on your hard work, determination, continuing along your journey, after your injuries.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Manny (Mar 22, 2011)

Go ahead tiger!!! Go for the black belt you deserve it.

Manny


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 22, 2011)

You have a black belt mentality, the color you wear will match that soon enough.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Keep on keeping on.  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Mar 27, 2011)

KICK ***!


 Congrats on acheaving Ikkyu in Danzan Ryu I really like that style of Jujutsu alot.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Mar 28, 2011)

Good for you. Congrats and Keep it up!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

